
Ask HN: Experiences from using Couchbase in production? - brightball
I&#x27;ve been reviewing Couchbase recently for a relational database transition where it seems to be a fit between its core, horizontal scalability and services that it can spread data out to for other workloads like Hadoop, Elastic Search and Kafka. Is anybody using it in production and is everything as good as advertised? Biggest hiccups? Would you still recommend it?
======
mattdgroves
I was at the last Couchbase Connect, and many of the speakers were Couchbase
customers. All the sessions are available to watch here:
[https://connect.couchbase.com/watch-
connect2016-ondemand](https://connect.couchbase.com/watch-
connect2016-ondemand)

Here's one that discusses Kafka:
[https://www.youtube.com/embed/L0SfRfKBRGA](https://www.youtube.com/embed/L0SfRfKBRGA)

Here's one that discusses migrating from relational:
[https://www.youtube.com/embed/xlYSgyHLur8](https://www.youtube.com/embed/xlYSgyHLur8)

There are sessions there from cars.com, ebay, verizon, paypal, linkedin, and
so on.

Hope this helps!

